# Fluval Stratum VS Eco-Complete VS ADA Aquasoil



## leslieliang

From reading a bit from this forum and Google searches, this is how I would rank the three products above: ADA Aquasoil, Fluval Stratum, and Eco-Complete (from best to worst). Many people probably do no agree with this, but that is my conclusion.

The prices also match up with my conclusion, with the best product having the most expensive price.

On ADGshop, Aquasoil goes for 48 dollars for 21 pounds. That's roughly $2.28 a pound.
On Amazon, Fluval goes for 40 dollars for 16.7 pounds. I believe the 16.7 pounds is a mistake and it should actually be 17.6 pounds, resulting in a price of $2.25 a pound.
On Amazon, Eco-Complete sells for 21 dollars for 20 pounds. That's roughly $1.05 per pound.

I'm leaning more towards Aquasoil, but reading some forum posts, people seem to price a 21 pound bag of Aquasoil at like 60 dollars. This makes me kinda iffy on ADGshop selling legit Aquasoil. Can anyone confirm that they sell legit Aquasoil and if 48 dollars for 21 pounds of it is worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## Vincent Tran

ADG is legit! $48 is a good price too.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish

Aquasoil all the way. IDK how much it weighs, but a 9L bag from here costs $30 + shipping:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_12_21&products_id=680


----------



## leslieliang

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Aquasoil all the way. IDK how much it weighs, but a 9L bag from here costs $30 + shipping:
> http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=76_12_21&products_id=680


Shipping from this site kills it. From what I have seen so far, 9 liters = 21/22 pounds.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Hate to rain on the parade but there's really no comparison on any level. Not buffering, not plant nutrition, not durability. 

If you can afford Aquasoil, get it.

Buffering: ADA wins that one and it'll last a couple years

Plant nutrition: Fluval Stratum contains next to nothing, so you'll have to use root tabs

Durability: Stratum breaks down much more easily than ADA


----------



## leslieliang

somewhatshocked said:


> Hate to rain on the parade but there's really no comparison on any level. Not buffering, not plant nutrition, not durability.
> 
> If you can afford Aquasoil, get it.
> 
> Buffering: ADA wins that one and it'll last a couple years
> 
> Plant nutrition: Fluval Stratum contains next to nothing, so you'll have to use root tabs
> 
> Durability: Stratum breaks down much more easily than ADA


So you are saying nothing compares to ADA Aquasoil? I guess I'm sold if that's the case. Going to buy some right now!


----------



## somewhatshocked

There are definitely substrates that come close. Fluval Stratum is just not one that can be compared, in my opinion, in any way.

It's not a bad substrate but definitely isn't in the same league. 

(I use and enjoy both, for the record)


----------



## KFryman

Somewhatshocked do you know how close Azoo's plant grower bed would come to aquasoil? I can see both, and but Azoo's would be easier to get.


----------



## Green_Flash

none of the above? 

shrimp soil!


----------



## Jeffww

KFryman said:


> Somewhatshocked do you know how close Azoo's plant grower bed would come to aquasoil? I can see both, and but Azoo's would be easier to get.



It turns to mud rather readily.


----------



## Stinkmonky

Don't mean to hijack but what if we throw inert capped mgocpm into the mix here


----------



## jonathan

I'm totally new to this. I know only from anecdotal evidence that Aquasoil must be the best. I've started to wonder in terms of nutrition though. The Aquasoil product description is not that much different from the Fluval Strathum. No solid mention of plant nutrition. Power Sand on the other hand does in fact mention nutritional value. Is Power Sand the real value ?

Any thoughts on that ?


----------



## UDGags

Aquasoil is the best if you can afford it. ADG and AFA are about the same price once shipping is added in.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## somewhatshocked

Azoo Plant Gower Bed doesn't turn to "mud" quickly. It's possible to get a bad batch, as it is with any soil product.

I've been using it for over a year with no issue. It doesn't buffer as strongly as ADA products and certainly doesn't contain the same type of nutrients but it's nice for shrimp.


----------



## Jeffww

When I tried a quart container from my lfs It almost disintigrated completely after a replanting or two. Maybe I got a bad sample?


----------



## somewhatshocked

Jeffww: That's probably the case. Though, if you were given a sample of it, it's possible the package had been opened or exposed to the elements and that could lead to quicker breakdown. If the bags aren't sealed up, moisture evaporates and such.


----------

